# 877-761-5015 is the Comcast number you need to move a cablecard between Tivos



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

*TL;DR - if you are upgrading from TivoHD or Premiere to Roamio, you need to move your cable card to the new device, and then call the number in the subject line, press 3, and give them the CableCard ID, Host ID and Data ID that you see on the grey "This screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider" page for channels you're not getting.*

I stupidly decided to follow Comcast's plan rather than come here first, and spent a total of four days getting nowhere, ending with a scheduled truck roll for two days in the future. Under a friend's advice, I googled for Comcast cablecard support, and found several numbers... but only one that worked.

If you call 1-800-COMCAST, they will have no idea how to help you, they will transfer you to DTA activation who have no idea how to spell Tivo, or they will put you in a queue that takes forever and gives you a busy signal.

Comcast used to have a number that was for CableCard exclusively, but it now is only for box activations.

When you call the 877 number in the subject line, you're connected with Comcast's national support center in Denver. According to the tech I spoke to, they "have access to tools that no one else has" and if the truck had actually come, "they'd have just called us anyway."

What my problem was was that no one had entered *all three* of the values for my cablecard. In order for your premium channels to be valid on the card, Comcast has to know:

The CableCardID
The HostID (this is your Tivo's identifier)
The "Data" value (which they will call the Data ID)
When you move the CableCard to a new Host, obviously, you have a new Host value. Evidently the Data value is derived from the combination.

Once my contact at the Denver center had all three of these values from my Tivo's "on behalf of" screen, it was literally sixty seconds and my premiums were back on. It is beyond me why this is still so difficult in 2014.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

redbeard25 said:


> *TL;DR - if you are upgrading from TivoHD or Premiere to Roamio, you need to move your cable card to the new device, and then call the number in the subject line, press 3, and give them the CableCard ID, Host ID and Data ID that you see on the grey "This screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider" page for channels you're not getting.*
> 
> I stupidly decided to follow Comcast's plan rather than come here first, and spent a total of four days getting nowhere, ending with a scheduled truck roll for two days in the future. Under a friend's advice, I googled for Comcast cablecard support, and found several numbers... but only one that worked.
> 
> ...


I never had a problem with the Comcast cable card number (that is all over this Forum) of *877-405-2298*, unless they changed the number in the last month. 
*OH!* and you don't have to press anything, a cable card CSR answer the phone directly.


----------



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

I moved my card from an HD to a Roamio and it worked fine. No phone call or re-pairing was necessary.


----------



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

midson said:


> I moved my card from an HD to a Roamio and it worked fine. No phone call or re-pairing was necessary.


Mine worked fine... except for my premium channels.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

lessd said:


> I never had a problem with the Comcast cable card number (that is all over this Forum) of *877-495-2298*, unless they changed the number in the last month.
> *OH!* and you don't have to press anything, a cable card CSR answer the phone directly.


That number should read 877-*405*-2298.

That's the official number that Comcast still gives out today. Note, that it doesn't seem to be open anymore 24x7.....I had to wait until after 10am EST one day for them to pick up.

Even calling the regular Comcast hotline....they'll just forward you off the to cable card department.

I've used the 877-405-2298 number 3 times in the last couple of weeks to activate and move cards.

-Kevin


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

redbeard25 said:


> Mine worked fine... except for my premium channels.


I would get the installer menu to pop up periodically and that got annoying. So i eventually broke down and made the call to re-pair.


----------



## JAaronT (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you. I used this number and she had it moved over in 20 minutes. She even took my info and called me back when it was done. Usually this is such a hassle.


----------



## PHLJJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Called 877-405-2298 this morning to switch my Card from my XL4 to my new Roamio. 
All my basic channels worked, but not the Premium channels.
Got what sounded like an off-shore representative. She was very polite, but didn't seem to understand what I wanted. Tried pairing, but no dice. She told me to call tech support.

Tech support was more of the same. Sent the signal, but no results. He told me it would take 20 minutes to fully pair...

Third call was to 877-761-5015. This time I got an American who sounded like he knew exactly what he was doing. He found that the Card ID, Host ID and Data ID that was in his system was a combination of the "old" and "new" info. He corrected everything and sent the signal twice without success. Then, he found that the "system" kept reverting back to the "old" info after each signal hit.

He said he needed to go use a back-end system to try getting it to work and would call me back in 10 minutes. About 5 minutes later, the "contact cable provider/ info" screen disappeared and HBO worked. He called back in the promised 10 minutes to check and I confirmed that everything was working properly. 

For whatever reason, the old Cable Card number is now a crap shoot. 877-761-5015 is the new number to call to get sh** done!


----------



## abbydancer (Jun 16, 2002)

I just called the number 877 761 5015 and got a repair center. They transferred me to cable card pairing, where I'm now on hold for about 10 minutes so far.

update - after 25 minutes on hold, I hung up and called the 405 2298 number. I got a very patient agent, probably offshore, but she was able to reset the card and after about 20 minutes I now have channels, including the premiums.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

Calling Comcast for cable card issues/questions is hit or miss. You can call once and get to the correct department/person and get a fix within minutes. Unfortunately you can call 3 other times and get transferred multiple times and spend an hour and a half on the phone. But that is true not only for cable card issues but any kind of question you have.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I called this morning to switch my cablecard from a Premiere 4 to a new Roamio Pro. No issues, although it did take longer than I have experienced in the past. She was confused about it being a new model. Once I clarified that, channels showed right up.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> I never had a problem with the Comcast cable card number (that is all over this Forum) of *877-405-2298*, unless they changed the number in the last month.
> *OH!* and you don't have to press anything, a cable card CSR answer the phone directly.


I used 1-877-405-2298 last week to pair my cablecard with the new Roamio and had no issues. Got right through to a Customer Service rep who confirmed that this was Comcast's "Cablecard hotline".


----------

